# Sinn 657



## Pureslab (May 27, 2006)

any pics or reviews of this model ?


----------



## pugridiron (Feb 11, 2006)

Pureslab said:


> any pics or reviews of this model ?


I owned this model briefly. Not impressed at all. Bezel function was too loose and it did not match the watch aesthetically speaking. This is certainly one of the "dogs" of the Sinn line-up in my opinion.


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

pugridiron said:


> Bezel function was too loose and it did not match the watch aesthetically speaking.


The dial is quartered, and the bezel is divided into six sections ... I have always felt a bezel with emphasized numbers at 15, 30 and 45 would have fitted the dial more harmoniously.


----------



## Steve356 (Apr 25, 2006)

pugridiron said:


> I owned this model briefly. Not impressed at all. Bezel function was too loose and it did not match the watch aesthetically speaking. This is certainly one of the "dogs" of the Sinn line-up in my opinion.


Really? sorry to hear that. I was considering this model for the future, but now I will have to think twice about it. Does the bezel have the firm dry click of the Tutima FX model bezels or is it different mechanism? 
thanks.


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

On the one I handled in the Sinn showroom, the clicking mechanism (bi-directional, of course, as it should be for an aviation watch) was decidedly _not _firm, alas. :-(


----------



## BruceS (Feb 11, 2006)

It's always disappointing to me when a rotating bezel doesn't match my expectations. The bezel on my EZM2, while firm, doesn't approach the quality build or feel of Breitling, Omega, or Rolex. Of course those brands cost a lot more, but the bezel on my Precista PRS-14 is significantly better than the Sinn, and arguably as good as the afore mentioned higher end brands. I think it's inexcusable for a brand charging $1K or more for a dive watch not to use bezels with 120 clicks. That's the one nit I have with the EZM2.
Cheers,
Bruce


----------



## ferdinand (Feb 11, 2006)

Pureslab said:


> any pics or reviews of this model ?


I'm a bit late. Only a quick pic with my crappy digicam. When I bought this watch roughly one year ago, I was excited at first about the sweet bright white dial and hands. But then it sort of looked strange (at least to me) on my wrist, as I was mostly a EZM series user. Furthermore, as others pointed out, the bezel falls a bit short in comparison to EZM3/EZM2. Lume is also not nearly as brite as on the EZM series, because (I guess) the 657 uses white lume. It seems to last all night, although it gets quite dim.

Anyway, after sitting idle in the box for almost one year, only taken out a few times and put back again, I finally started wearing it. I must admit that it has grown on me. The dial markers really stand out in low light conditions. The bezel has a controversial design, but I have seen on the Sinn website that they have some new bezel design now for the 657, which sort of resembles the EZM1 layout.

As you can see, I enjoy wearing mine on a NATO, which goes great with this kind of watch. It also looks very pleasing on a green NATO, BTW, because the white lume and the green strap go well together.


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

ferdinand said:


> The bezel has a controversial design, but I have seen on the Sinn website that they have some new bezel design now for the 657, which sort of resembles the EZM1 layout.


A new bezel design on the Sinn website?

This is the picture from the Sinn online catalog, and it looks the same to me:










The prototype had a different bezel design, but that was changed for the production model.

Can you direct us to the picture of the new bezel design?


----------



## ferdinand (Feb 11, 2006)

Crusader said:


> A new bezel design on the Sinn website?
> 
> This is the picture from the Sinn online catalog, and it looks the same to me:
> 
> ...


This is most interesting, Martin!

The picture I've seen on www.sinn.de is this:










Different links:
http://www.sinn.de/onlineshopPRO/zoom-pics/657-Pilot.jpg
http://www.sinn.de/onlineshopPRO/zoom-pics/657.jpg

I think I know the explanation now! When you go to www.sinn.de, and then go directly to the 657, you get the picture with the well known bezel layout. When you browse through the watches using the small forward/back buttons, however, you are going to see this page instead:
http://www.sinn.de/onlineshopPRO/TEMPLATE/index-ka.php?id=657.010

Note the different ref. number: 657.010, whereas the other one has 657.020.

I wonder whether this is a bug on the website or the 657 is actually available with two different bezel layouts. :-S


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks, ferdinand.

The bezel with the little index marks underneath the numerals is the one used in intial prototype pictures ... at the time, the description contained the caution that the bezel design was not yet finalized.

The design is derived from a standard cockpit clock bezel, and it is also used by Damasko. Sinn probably thought it prudent to match the font on the bezel to the numerals on the dial for the full-scale production of the 657. 

AFAIK the prototype bezel is not available from Sinn. According to Sinn's numbering logic, xxx.020 could denote a black version (it does so on the 656 and 856), but I am not aware of a black 657.

Still, I cannot help but thinking that for the 657, a bezel with numerals only at 15, 30 and 45 (instead at multiples of 10) would have given a more harmonious match with the dial layout. As it is, the dial is divided into four cardinal points, and the bezel in six.


----------



## Messer (Apr 12, 2006)

Crusader said:


> Still, I cannot help but thinking that for the 657, a bezel with numerals only at 15, 30 and 45 (instead at multiples of 10) would have given a more harmonious match with the dial layout. As it is, the dial is divided into four cardinal points, and the bezel in six.


Good point, Martin;

Let's have a look at this _custom_ bezel .
As for the watch in general, I had it for a little while ( bought it as a gift ), and found the looks, quality and bezel function excellent.
Personally I love to have the added benefit of a timing bezel, I use the one on my EZM2 a lot, even though it does take away a little from the 656 design's cleanness.

Speaking of looks, I try to get me a custum made bezel inlay for the EZM, that thing is really ugly - imho... ;-)

Best,
Tom


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

Thank you, Tom - this is exactly what I meant. 

I am a great lover of bezels (I have been using the 12-hour bezel on my Traser/H3 P6500 to time when the baby needs feeding at night), and especially bi-directional ones. 

I am very keen to see the forthcoming Damasko DA46, the bezeled version of the DA36. 

Personally, I think Sinn mangled a great concept with the 657 when they opted for a bezel in 10-minute gradations, instead of 15- (or even 5-)minute ones. :-(


----------



## ferdinand (Feb 11, 2006)

Crusader said:


> Personally, I think Sinn mangled a great concept with the 657 when they opted for a bezel in 10-minute gradations, instead of 15- (or even 5-)minute ones. :-(


Maybe it would help if enough people annoyed them via mail to offer a different bezel style. After all, it's only a change of bezel insert.

I wonder how many 657 are out there. My serial is below 100, I bought it shortly after introduction of this model.


----------



## keegan (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm going to have to politely disagree with you guys here. Maybe its the PVD, but I find this watch STUNNING. And so much better than the 656 - I think the bexel adds a lot in this case, and I'm not really a bezel guy.

WOW. Beautiful. IMHO, of course. (Great pics Hector!)


----------



## DavidCassell (Apr 5, 2006)

I had one briefly. Hated it. Too small at 40mm, and the PVD wasn't that scratch resistant looking at the damage to the lugs/back from the previous owner's strap changes. Bezel U didn't like. Got my money back and bought a U1. I think it photographs better than in the flesh.

Cheers David


----------

